#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailands Travellers Tales >  >  > Thailand Hotels, Resorts and Guest Houses >  >  Lebua Hotel, Silom road, Bangkok. The good, the bad and the ugly.

## MeMock

Have stayed here the last three nights.

The good:

Great sized rooms with excellent views (I am on the 59th floor.)
Service is very impressive and the English level of the staff is very good.
The free breakfast is simply amazing. This morning I had  5 different cheeses and crackers, sushi, eggs benedict, smoked chicken, Bacon, fruit, salmon and some potato bake and that was only about 15% of the dishes on offer. They even toast your bread in a wood fired oven for you!

The bad: 

You cannot open your balcony door due to 'building regulations and security reasons' which really stuffs up the great view on offer. 
The 'extras' are so damn expensive. The cheapest thing on the room service menu is Garlic soup for 420 baht.
The mini bar for example has one can of Asashi beer for 250 baht and a Allain Millat Fruit Juice at 390 baht. Fancy a coke? 90 baht thank you very much.

The ugly:

Nothing. I have never seem so many stunning women in the one location, whether that be the staff, guests or visitors.

If you can get a good price online then it is worth a look.

can't seem to edit my OP so will have to post the pics here.

----------


## hawkeye

Stayed last year there...2 nights.Found the brekfasts wonderful!...........as for the rest  sadly bloody awful. 
The first room we had was so noisy with an air con machine outside that we couldn't hear each other. Asked for a room change which was done with a very surly attitude and no apoligies.
Went to the resturamt on the top floor to see the view and asked to leave as the 8 year old son was wearing strap sandals  must have proper shoes. Again surly staff. R
Returned and went to look at the view and told no photos allowed from the deck.In fact one staff member wanted to take my eldest son's camera while we looked outside.Son refused and again the surly attitude. His camrea and gear worth some thousands$.
Went back inside, and son wanted a photo of all of us in the lobby of the deck. Checked , told OK then a staff member came across " No photos, no photos" told him we were inside, not outside and had the OK. Kept in my son's face shouting read " Read sign" We turned around and walked out.
Every time we used the lift the 3 staff bowed and waied as if we were the only guests. Novel the first time, but terrible when done several times a day.
Have stayed at 5 star hotels else where but found this place just tooooo over the top.
HAWKEYE

----------


## MeMock

Hi Hawkeye, totally agree with you regarding the 3 staff waiing you upon exiting the lift - rather interesting!

never went up to the restaurant due to having a 2 and a 3 year old by myself so cannot comment on that. 

As for the air cons - mine is perfect. As I type the kids are asleep and it is totally quiet.

----------


## jandajoy

What did you pay?

----------


## hawkeye

Memock. the view is really great from that top resturant especially if a clear night, try and see it
Enjoy brekfast tomorrow morning.
Cheers
HAWKEYE

----------


## crazy dog

> The mini bar for example has one can of Asashi beer for 250 baht and a Allain Millat Fruit Juice at 390 baht. Fancy a coke? 90 baht thank you very much.


Do what Thai's do, scoff the lot then fill it up from 7-11 replacing any tags before the filler up comes round next day.

----------


## MeMock

They are all specially marked cans so replacing is not an option.

JJ I am paying 3,600 a night.

----------


## jandajoy

> JJ I am paying 3,600 a night.


Doesn't sound too bad for something special. Would you recommend it for a 'treat"?

----------


## MeMock

JJ, yes for sure.

Booked through Wotif.com: Hotels, Accommodation, Motels, Serviced Apartments, B&B - Online hotel bookings with instant confirmation as a mystery hotel booking.

----------


## jandajoy

Thanks mate. I think we'll investigate further. Enjoy yourselves.

----------


## MeMock

Have just got back from the buffet. French Bread with real cheese and smoked ham to start. Then I had some indian type of mush with roti bread. Very nice. Then onto the bacon, about 8 or so rashers. Then it was time for some sushi. Then more cheese. Then the Terriyaki salmon but that was a little on the dry side. The highlight though was the eggs benedict which had salmon instead of the usual bacon. Delish! Washed down with a few glasses of water and OJ.

The kids had cereal, bacon and sweet corn.

----------


## Nawty

Yes but the mystery is you may not get lebau right ??

----------


## MeMock

I had no idea when I booked (was hoping for the shangralia) but they give enough location hints to have a good guess. Of course now that I have booked I know which one it is an already a friend visiting from home has booked and will check in shortly.

----------


## MeMock

An update on the hotel:

Just took the kids for a swim, not really little kid friendly. The gym looks impressive and with just one towel I swear I could hoisted it on a boat and sailed to Australia.

----------


## Nawty

Steal the towel....I do

----------


## MeMock

No towel. I do though have a bag full of BVLGARI perfumes and creams to take home to the wife as well as about 30 sachets of Twining tea!

----------


## The Fresh Prince

If its not nailed down they want you to take it.

----------


## Nawty

You take the soap as as welll..... :smiley laughing: ....really cheap bastard

----------


## MeMock

Yeah it was the BVLGARI special room package or something. The cleaning lady even asked if I wanted a few extra ones as well.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> The cleaning lady even asked if I wanted a few extra ones as well.


Maybe she was being sarcastic. :rofl:

----------


## MeMock

Hehe, you might be right!

Well I need to update it already as my friend checked in this arfo after I had left to the airport and he is on the same floor as me and it seems you are able to have access to the balcony after you sign a release form. I was never offered it I guess becauase of having two kids with me.

----------


## Fabian

3,600 sounds like a reasonable price for that kind of hotel.

Hope next you will be down to Pattaya to test Tony'S tent city for me for a change. I am sure your kids will enjoy some camping.

----------


## MeMock

If 7 years of coming to Thailand I have never stayed in that cesspool fabian so hopefully things won't change now!

I have downloaded some pics and will get them up shortly.

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by MeMock
> 
> The cleaning lady even asked if I wanted a few extra ones as well.
> 
> 
> Maybe she was being sarcastic.


 ::doglol::

----------


## Nawty

Tent city ??

Tents in Pattaya ??

ChokChai farm has a tent stay/farm stay setup, nice tents.....12,000b per night.....I asked if I could pitch my own.....they scoffed

----------


## Nawty

So thats where Lebau is.

Any rust coming through the white paint yet ?

How many beds ?

When you book on these websites, ever had any problem with the 'max 3 people in room' statements ? I know you only had 3, but what if you rocked up with missus and 2 kids ?

----------


## MeMock

No rust that I noticed. 

2 beds (I slept on the floor in the lounge room with the mattress from the lounge suites.)

The room I booked was for a max of two - they said nothing when three of us showed up. Checked in at 10am as well which was nice.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Now I know where your talking about. Wow I'm amazed that it looks so good inside and that its as good service wise as you say it is.

I've always driven past that place and assumed it was some defunct cheapo appartment block. They could do with sprucing the outside up a bit.

----------


## Nawty

It was supposed to be an el cheapo apartment block. 

It is/was one of the derelict 97/98 towers left to rust for years before rescue.

Wait till you read about the hilton on the river collpasing one day.

----------


## MeMock

No it wasn't Nawty, approval for the building went through in late 1996 and was one of the few buildings that construction never stopped on during the crash of 1997.

----------


## klongmaster

> No it wasn't Nawty, approval for the building went through in late 1996 and was one of the few buildings that construction never stopped on during the crash of 1997.


Don't believe all the bullshit that the owners spin out MM...we were here and we saw it sitting idle for a number of years before it was actually finished...

----------


## MeMock

Even written in a book that retails for 10,000 baht? We'll I'll be...

----------


## MeMock

I guess wikipedia can't be believe either as it says "State Tower is a skyscraper located in Bang Rak business district, Bangkok, Thailand, adjacent to Charoen Krung Road. Built in 2001" which just confuses me even more.

----------


## Nawty

you paid 10k for a book full of bullshit ??

Did any tuktuks take you to a tailor while in town ??

----------


## Nawty

finished in 2001....but started when ?

Then when you get that answer, find out if that start date was for the 2nd or 3rd attempt.

There is a song...by Pink Floyd I think.....when the walls, when the walls come tumbling down...tumbling tumbling

----------


## MeMock

I didn't buy the book you knob  :Smile:  - I read it.

----------


## MeMock

> Steal the towel....I do


The weirdest things stolen by hotel guests

----------


## klongmaster

> I guess wikipedia can't be believe either


Wikipedia is written by the people for the people...anyone can contribute, which means LeBua PR staff wrote their own blurb...happens all the time...

----------


## MeMock

My mate cimboc who lives just over the river took these awesome pics just an hour ago of the building in question.

----------


## luggi

Hey MeMock,

just wanted to ask: you booked with wotif, right? Did you also get the breakfast included (the site says nothing about that) or did you have to pay extra?

Thanks,

lukas

----------


## MeMock

Nope the breakfast (best I have ever seen) was included. Remember that it is a mystery hotel booking - if there is no mention of breakfast then I doubt that there would be one (a free one)

----------


## klongmaster

and if it's not free they charge like a wounded bull...

----------


## PAG

I've stayed at the Lebua several times, always booking on-line.   Very good value for money for the quality and service given.   Room size is a major plus for me, and the rooftop cocktail bar has to be one of the world's best of it's kind for the view.   The open air Mediterranean themed restaurant again on the roof is also excellent.

----------


## Fabian

I have to say I was not so impressed with the bar on the rooftop. 

The view is great but the prices are a bit on the high side (500 baht per cocktail) and the bar area is not only overcrowded but has no seating at all.

----------


## smeden

nice pics but the price is out of my budget  woud love to once have the money for a breakfast like that        :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------

